# Help with getting my hands on the material...



## Sillaric_Culdanin (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi all!

Not sure if anyone here can help with this or not. I have recently purchased the full subscription from the .pdf store. Unfortunately the links I am given in my receipt and in the My Account section only download the player's guide. Does anyone know how I can access the six adventures I'm so anxious to read through?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 4, 2007)

Did you buy it from RPGNow or DTRPG?  They just did a redesign of their site, and hopefully their subscription system hasn't broken!  I've never used the system myself, but I understand they send you the links to each in separate emails - it might be worth contacting the store you bought if from (please copy me in on the email if you do so).

If you don't get any luck, forward your receipt to me at russsmorrissey at gmail dot com, and I'll send them to you manually using their comp copy system.


----------



## Sillaric_Culdanin (Aug 5, 2007)

Morrus,

I believe it was through RPGNow. I sent an email to customer support but as of yet I haven't received a response (I sent it through the customer service link on the website before I posted here). Thank you for the extremely quick response. I'll forward the receipt to you. Thanks a million!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 5, 2007)

I sent you all six as comp copies - you should have them by now.  Let me know what RPGNow says!


----------

